# Howell, MI Spayed F 4y/o Zoey#1925 Last d 10/23



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

[








Tag 1925 Zoey 

Last date available for adoption: 10/23/2009 

Sex: Spayed Female 

Age: 4 Years 

Breed: German Shepard 

Name: Zoey 

Description: Black and tan, nice dog 
http://co.livingston.mi.us/animalcontrol/adoptabledogviewer.asp
Livingston County Animal Control
Email: [email protected]
418 S. Highlander Way | Howell, MI 48843
517.546.2154 | 517.546.0232 Fax


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Howell, MI Spayed F 4y/0 Zoey#1925 Last d 10/23*

What happened? She's been returned?? I will call and find out why she's back at the pound.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Howell, MI Spayed F 4y/0 Zoey#1925 Last d 10/23*

What? Was she posted before,I did not see it.From your post I take it,she may not be save now??


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Howell, MI Spayed F 4y/0 Zoey#1925 Last d 10/23*

I posted her on October 8th and called again on the 9th and was told she was adopted.

Apparantly the adoption fell through. She was taken off the site but is back now with the same last available date for adoption as before, even though she wasn't listed on the site. I left a message with the ACO asking that her last date for adoption be extended to make up for the time she was off, but don't know if that will do any good or not, as they are not easy to work with. Hopefully they will take that into consideration.

So, she still needs out of there asap.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Howell, MI Spayed F 4y/0 Zoey#1925 Last d 10/23*

Adoption Fees 
Dogs (over 4 months) $120.00 

Puppies (under 4 months) $110.00


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Howell, MI Spayed F 4y/0 Zoey#1925 Last d 10/23*

Morning bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Howell, MI Spayed F 4y/0 Zoey#1925 Last d 10/23*

PF link no longer brings her up.....anyone know what happened?


----------

